# Seafood options



## GUNSMITH69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello all, new to this site. I have been on various other 'survival' sites in the past but most of them didn't fulfill what I have been looking for. At any rate, I am concerned about the seafood that is available to us in this country. 
Does anybody know of a source of canned tuna, shrimp, crab, etc. that is safe for human consumption? Thank you all for your time in this.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

GUNSMITH69 said:


> Hello all, new to this site. I have been on various other 'survival' sites in the past but most of them didn't fulfill what I have been looking for. At any rate, I am concerned about the seafood that is available to us in this country.
> Does anybody know of a source of canned tuna, shrimp, crab, etc. that is safe for human consumption? Thank you all for your time in this.


What do you mean? I assume that all of these are theoretically safe... Being from the coast I don't believe in eating seafood from a can, but that being said I don't hear about too many dying from the stuff.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stay away from the Fukashima crab cakes. Every time you take a bite it grows right back! But seriously, I don't know of any major concerns with seafood as of yet. Although people in Japan are using radiation detectors when they shop for fresh seafood. I probly would too that close to ground zero.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was just at Walmart, they had lots of tuna. Maybe an intro and why you are looking for canned sea food? If you know something we don't, please share.


----------



## GUNSMITH69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well if you all honestly believe that seafood out of the Pacific or the Gulf of Mexico is safe to eat, I would have to say you all need to wake up. No offense to anyone hear, but I don't trust the govt. to tell me the truth as to the effects of radiation in seafood from the Pacific or the effects of the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. If you do trust the govt. to speak the truth in those matters, then IMHO you need to pull your head out of you know where and wake up!:scratch


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah radiation is leaking into a lot of stuff from the coast. Alaskan salmon still seems pretty safe though


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well you can eat atlantic salmon where they dump all the trash from NYC and Boston.

It is not that there is nothing to worry about, you have to decide what, if anything, you can do. The amount that you would be exposed to is less than you are exposed to from the sun. What spilled a few hundred thousand gallons? I don't know as I have not checked. How many gallons are in the Pacific Ocean?

How are most poisons rendered ineffective? Dilution. You can be exposed to low levels without any ill effects and a lot of things are expelled by the body. 

Chemo would give you larger doses of radiation than you would get from this food.

You can live your life in fear of everything that MAY kill you or you can live your life. I am not saying that you do not have to be cautious but the chemicals used on crops and synthetic food additives are worse for you than you would get from the seafood.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

GUNSMITH69 said:


> Well if you all honestly believe that seafood out of the Pacific or the Gulf of Mexico is safe to eat, I would have to say you all need to wake up.


Most likely, your information is no more accurate than that from the government. It's just biased in the other direction.



GUNSMITH69 said:


> No offense to anyone hear, but I don't trust the govt. to tell me the truth as to the effects of radiation in seafood from the Pacific or the effects of the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. If you do trust the govt. to speak the truth in those matters, then IMHO you need to pull your head out of you know where and wake up!


How could that offend anyone when it's coming from someone as established and respected as yourself?


----------



## GUNSMITH69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, there is living in fear and then there is living stupid. Euchinics is alive and well in this country. The Elite in the world will take our deaths anyway they can, slow kill or fast, doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

:feedtroll:


----------



## GUNSMITH69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Whatever to all most of you are obviosly as brainless as most of the other sheeple in this country. Go poison yourselves.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

GUNSMITH69 said:


> Whatever to all most of you are obviosly as brainless as most of the other sheeple in this country. Go poison yourselves.


We prefer the term "rational"


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

GUNSMITH69 said:


> Whatever to all most of you are obviosly as brainless as most of the other sheeple in this country. Go poison yourselves.


With an attitude like that, it is no wonder you have not been able to find what you want. Since you are all knowing, it is obvious that there is NO seafood that is fit for human consumption. If you think about all the toxins in the oceans.


----------

